# my new PB.. 32lbs of gold..



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

woohoo.. caught this beast in dc last week.. she weighs 32lbs.. came in like a small catfish..


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice carp ak and congrats on your personal best.
I actually tryed for carp today with no preval..
Managed to snag a 19.5" gizzard shad in the process.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

nice catch AK!!! good to see you're still hanging in there!!!!!! :B


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Thats a hawg ya got there buddy....Congrats on the PB

Jake


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

here's a bigger picture.. 








and yep, that's Casey on the squirrel watchin' mode..


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

congrats on the PB ak!

A friend of mine caught the biggest carp I've ever seen caught last Sunday in the scioto. I'll post a pic when my film is developed. I'm thinking probably 20, possibly 25+. It hit a rapala countdown #9 in silver/black. We very nearly tipped the canoe trying to get it in. No chance in heck was it gonna fit in my small net.


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

Awesome doooood!!


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

Thats a bigon
Looks like its bleeding from the gills. must have been one heck of a fight lol..


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

wow very nice carp


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks guys.. it came in like a small fish..


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

That rocks!!!!!  Bet that one made your sticker peck out! lol  Raider


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

That's a nice carp. How the heck do you get a hog like that up the wall and over the railing?


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

Man. Don't mean to dig up this old thread. But it sure bring tears to my eyes to see Casey's picture there with me and a carp. I miss my Casey girl.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

crappielooker said:


> Man. Don't mean to dig up this old thread. But it sure bring tears to my eyes to see Casey's picture there with me and a carp. I miss my Casey girl.


i hear ya buddy!! lost my 2 goldens, one 7 yrs ago and one last year(mother and daughter) BEST DOGS EVER IMO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

What kills me is that I lost both Rover and Casey on the very same day 5 yrs apart.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow, nice fish. How DID you get it up over those rails? And sorry to here about your dog.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

I used a long handle carp net and just lift it up. With a help of course.


----------

